
List of Fully Funded PhD Programs in Machine Learning - rjohnson008
https://www.profellow.com/fellowships/fully-funded-phd-programs-in-machine-learning/
======
coreyp_1
This is a laughable "list". They list a handful of big-name schools. Here's a
reality check: most research universities "fully fund" a PhD for any STEM
field.

Oh, and once you are on the page for a bit, a full-page popup blocks the
screen asking for your information.

BAD DOG! NO TREAT FOR YOU!

